# AREA 51 KUSTOMS



## area51kustoms




----------



## area51kustoms




----------



## Str8crazy80

nice were you from?? navada?


----------



## area51kustoms

Thank You 

Naw we are located in Bellflower ca ....


----------



## Elusive(VP)

ttt


----------



## Elusive(VP)

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour

Ttt


----------



## 74_Glass

where in bellflower? im always around there.


----------



## 74_Glass

:dunno:


----------



## 74_Glass

guess its just too old of a post.......


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour

Wow there's two topics , time to.set this one.off


----------



## jorge63

YESSIIRRR!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

WTF


----------



## sideshowfour

What up peeps going to.have some shirts made ,, dickies button up, in tan or dark grey, those of you you want one let me know, silk screen shirts comming too,,, as soon as I can get some spare money to pay for set up and screensp


----------



## sideshowfour

Even sweaters


----------



## jorge63

POST A SAMPLE F THE SHIRTS


----------



## sideshowfour




----------



## jorge63

sideshowfour said:


> View attachment 395880


Im ready to order let me know


----------



## sideshowfour

If u want one get at me, bring your shirt, or.bring your money so I can.them


----------



## six 2

yo man post a number :uh:


----------



## jorge63

six 2 said:


> yo man post a number :uh:


NUMBER 562-572-8091 ask for DRE


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

another car getting ready to come out 57 nomad


----------



## jorge63

lets post more pics on this topic


----------



## jorge63




----------



## jorge63

We made the back window role down on the 85 fleetwood and the quarter glass


----------



## sideshowfour

We.also do electrical bumper to.bumper, 20's- 80's, bombs, impalas ,hot rods, low rods specialize in cadi's


----------



## jorge63

nomad before after no for assembly


----------



## jorge63

Getting ready to the inside the interior


----------



## jorge63

Electrical rewired the whole car


----------



## jorge63

convertible top


----------



## six 2

YOU GUY'S DO GOOD WORK BUT AFTER TALKING WITH DRE ON THE PHONE I REALIZED YOU GUY ARE TO RICH FOR MY BLOOD. I WILL KEEP LOOKING. :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

NEXT to get all done paint interior electrical


----------



## jorge63

six 2 said:


> YOU GUY'S DO GOOD WORK BUT AFTER TALKING WITH DRE ON THE PHONE I REALIZED YOU GUY ARE TO RICH FOR MY BLOOD. I WILL KEEP LOOKING. :thumbsup:


What did you need done call me 562-572-8099 lets talk


----------



## jorge63

We also give car club discounts just mention it.


----------



## jorge63

Here are pics of a dash we had to fix on a fleetline
before















after


----------



## jorge63

Here is some other cars we did paint and body and other work


----------



## jorge63

Here is a 65 impala we did
before
















































After


----------



## jorge63




----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

jorge63 said:


> We also give car club discounts just mention it.


SAVING MY PENNYS WILL GET SOME WORK DONE BY YOU GUYS I LIKE WHAT YOU GUYS PUTTING OUT THERE !!


----------



## jorge63

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> SAVING MY PENNYS WILL GET SOME WORK DONE BY YOU GUYS I LIKE WHAT YOU GUYS PUTTING OUT THERE !!


Gracis Chuch:thumbsup:


----------



## gangster 77

jorge63 said:


> Gracis Chuch:thumbsup:


i dont know about these guy:naughty:


----------



## jorge63

gangster 77 said:


> i dont know about these guy:naughty:


STOP IT YOU MAKING ME LAUGHING!!!!!!


----------



## sideshowfour

:buttkick:


----------



## jorge63

sideshowfour said:


> :buttkick:


hno:


----------



## 59JUNKIE

:thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63




----------



## jorge63

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF THE CARS BEING WORKED ON


----------



## jorge63

AREA 51 BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge63

another GT linc getting ready for meza AZ




Yup thats DRE on the GUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## jorge63

EDWIN'S CAR READY FOR THE STREETS OF SO CAL
JUST GOT DONE AT AREA 51 KUSTOMS(DRE HOOKED IT UP)


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour

ttt, its been a while, , got some more cars in the works, including the shop car "7 on 7" getting some upgrades for the show


----------



## jorge63

lets see what at the shop


----------



## jorge63

SO CAL GETTING READY FOR AZ SNEAK PEAK OF SOME OF THE WORK ON SOME OF THE CARS FROM THE SO CAL CHAPTER



THOSE ARE SOME OF G'S UP GRADWS WITH MANY MORE

HERE IS SAL'S CAR GETTING THE WET LOOK BUFF TIME.
SO CAL ON THE MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

these some of the cars area 51 is getting ready for the MESA show i think we have 4 more to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

TTT


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

On its way to Area 51 Kuztomz for the wet look


----------



## jorge63

Here is another car looking wet from the 51


----------



## El Callejero

Just Passing Threw to show some Love!!!! T T T
Lookin Firme


----------



## jorge63

El Callejero said:


> Just Passing Threw to show some Love!!!! T T T
> Lookin Firme


:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317

jorge63 said:


> View attachment 399236
> 
> We made the back window role down on the 85 fleetwood and the quarter glass
> 
> View attachment 399237
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399244
> View attachment 399239


Nice work.. Thats player...


----------



## jorge63

GoodTimes317 said:


> Nice work.. Thats player...


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## jorge63

done ready tot he next stop after the 51


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## GT~PLATING

I don't like u guys


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## El Callejero

Congrats Jorge for Mesa :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

El Callejero said:


> Congrats Jorge for Mesa :thumbsup:


thanks Homie, Gangster and Big John Won as well. 3 trophies at Mesa for Area 51 kustoms. one 1st place and 2 nd places.


----------



## jorge63

Here are some of the cars that area 51 kustoms worked on and won trophies at the MESA supershow
Gangster 7 on 7 ist place















Here is the 2nd place Bij Johns "BLOODY MONEY"







Here is 2nd place "LE CABREWOOD"







Here is BIG HOSS 2 BIKES and SAL's MC















ALL these cars and bikes worked on at Area 51 Kustoms and REPPING GT SO CAL.


----------



## jorge63

[h=2]







[/h]Here is one of the trohphies from Mesa SUPER SHOW
​


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT GT up


----------



## dirttydeeds

Nice meeting u guys GT up


----------



## jorge63

dirttydeeds said:


> Nice meeting u guys GT up


same here keep it pushing to the next event!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

jorge63 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]Here is one of the trohphies from Mesa SUPER SHOW
> ​



What u get 1st place scariest costume lol


----------



## jorge63

GT~PLATING said:


> What u get 1st place scariest costume lol


yup they said the freckles were most original LOL !!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds

jorge63 said:


> same here keep it pushing to the next event!!!!!!!!!!


:h5:got sum of my parts in yest will be putting them on this weekend.sending out tail light bezels to get engraved


----------



## GT~PLATING

Area 51 about to work their magic


----------



## jorge63

dirttydeeds said:


> :h5:got sum of my parts in yest will be putting them on this weekend.sending out tail light bezels to get engraved


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## jorge63

GT~PLATING said:


> Area 51 about to work their magic


:yes:


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

TTT


----------



## ~JALISCO~

bump


----------



## dusty87ls

jorge63 said:


> yup they said the freckles were most original LOL !!!!


WhatUp George this is Fredo. ( big Jesse's homie from Ontario ) still doing some kick ass work man? sals mc looks sick. Is that dre's work!


----------



## jorge63

yup it sure is how have you been


----------



## jorge63

hey fredo call me 562-572-8099


----------



## jorge63

Ttt


----------



## andres18954

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

andres18954 said:


> nice:thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## LUXURYKING

AREA 51 KUSTOMS REPPIN ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS FOR DOING OUR CARS.........
SO.CAL GT


----------



## Lay It Low 916

you guys do some amazing work. Its the details like you guys do that bring out a car. Like the rolling back windows. Do you guys have pics on the install??


----------



## jorge63

LUXURYKING said:


> AREA 51 KUSTOMS REPPIN ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THANKS FOR DOING OUR CARS.........
> SO.CAL GT


Thats what its all about GT UP SO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge63

Lay It Low 916 said:


> you guys do some amazing work. Its the details like you guys do that bring out a car. Like the rolling back windows. Do you guys have pics on the install??


I will check for you if we do we will post up!!!!!!! And thanks


----------



## LUXURYKING

TTT


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## jorge63

HERE ARE SOME PROJECTS AT THE AREA 51 
BIG JESS NEW MONTE 














OTHER CARS LINED UP




























SOME OTHERS THERE BUT WE CANNOT SHOW SOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GET_LIKE_ME

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## jorge63

GET_LIKE_ME said:


> uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Ttt


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## LUXURYKING

TOOK HER OUT THIS WEEKEND TO THE OLDIES SHOW, THANKS TO AREA 51 FOR THE DETAIL JOB


----------



## jorge63

edwin :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63




----------



## jorge63

another car area 51 worked on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jorge63




----------



## 86bluemcLS

Do u guys make seat belts I need some pink seat belts lap belt lift release like older impala


----------



## caspers84

BUMP 4 THE HOMIES.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump


----------



## eltravieso33

hey jorge what u charging for paint n body,63


----------



## sideshowfour

One stop shop upholstery and paint. ..." if you dont look good We dont look good" Prices for paint 3000.00 +\- interior 2500 +\ complete no dash. We can work with your budget


----------



## jorge63

Ttt


----------



## jojo67

jorge63 said:


> Here are some of the cars that area 51 kustoms worked on and won trophies at the MESA supershow
> Gangster 7 on 7 ist place
> 
> View attachment 460194
> 
> View attachment 460195
> 
> Here is the 2nd place Bij Johns "BLOODY MONEY"
> View attachment 460196
> 
> Here is 2nd place "LE CABREWOOD"
> View attachment 460197
> 
> Here is BIG HOSS 2 BIKES and SAL's MC
> View attachment 460198
> 
> View attachment 460199
> 
> 
> ALL these cars and bikes worked on at Area 51 Kustoms and REPPING GT SO CAL.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Gold86

Does AREA 51 Kustoms have a phone number? If so, can someone please post it up or PM me? Thanks!


----------

